# Sucht jemand noch ein Bike fürn Frühling ..



## Der ScHweDe (26. April 2005)

Hab noch ein wenig Gebrauchten Thrillseeker von WTP hier blöd rumstehen.

ChroMo, Clarlack, Everlast - Forke, Pro - Cranks, keine VR Bremse.

Guter Zustand

Wer den will , muss sich melden. Preis VHS
Teileliste ist auch noch irgendwo.


Und hier das Foto, sorry iss etwas ungeil


----------



## man1ac (26. April 2005)

mach mal bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe Doe (4. Mai 2005)

.....


----------



## s1c (5. Mai 2005)

wenn ich das richtig sehe dann sind das da doch "DK IRON CROSS" pedalen oder?

die nehm ich für 15!




btw: ich denke das bike wirste eh nich komplett los o0


----------



## Der ScHweDe (5. Mai 2005)

@ s1c Ok schick mir deine Addresse und ich schick Se dir freitag ab.
          Versand bezahl ich natürlich auch .


                                              _____________tzztzzztt  zz


----------



## s1c (5. Mai 2005)

soll ich den letzten satz als: verpiss dich du bastard interpretieren?


wieviel willste dann für die pedalen?


----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2005)

das radl wirste echt net komplett los
werden dir alle bestätigen

ich nehm die kuabl für  65 eusen vhb

edit

na gut 76


----------



## Renegado (5. Mai 2005)

Was sindn das für Laufräder? Felge/Nabe?


----------



## Der ScHweDe (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen, also , der Reihe nach :

Ich wills grundsätzlich komplett verkaufe, wen sich genung melden nehm ichs auch  auseinander:MAcht mir Angebote für komplett oder einzelne Teile, ich sammle mal.

Thrillseeker Rahmen , 4130 CroMo, 
Everlast Gabel, 4130 CroMo 
WTP Vorbau, 
WTP Lenker
Dia Tech 99 
Odyssey Evolver 
DK Sattel
WTP Pro Cranks,silber,
Gack Hefty, 39 Zähne vorne
KMC Z Chain
ALex X 22 Rims auf 14mm Sovos FlipFlop
Maxxis Holy Roller 2,2"
Schwalbe Mad Max 2,1"



@renegado , s. O. (ALex X 22 Rims auf 14mm Sovos FlipFlop)

@ zoombee , erhört

@ S1c , nein das mit dem Bastard kommt nd bleibt bei dir.


----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (6. Mai 2005)

Odyssey Evolver-15  
und 80 für die kurbel


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (6. Mai 2005)

Hey ho... ich wollt jez anfangen ein bisschen rumzu bmxen und such natürlich ein gutes günstiges einsteigerbike   was willst denn haben? 
bzw woher bist du?

der frosch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renegado (6. Mai 2005)

Alda Schwede    ich brauch neue Laufräder , was willsten so für die Dinger?


----------



## s1c (6. Mai 2005)

wieviel willste nu für die pedalen!?


----------



## [email protected] (6. Mai 2005)

wenn se nen guten zusrtand haben geb ich für die 
kuabln 87 euro
und wenn du mir die einbauhöhe sagst für den 
vorbau 14euro


----------



## [email protected] (6. Mai 2005)

den rahmen würde ich an deiner stelle in der großen bucht verticken


----------



## alöx (6. Mai 2005)

Was ist das für ein Sattel? 

Ich brauch nen neuen...


----------



## Der ScHweDe (7. Mai 2005)

Das ist ja schon mal etwas.

Und für den Rest, gibts dafür Interessenten?:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drunky-monkey (7. Mai 2005)

haste vorder und hinter bremse und wieviel willst du für sie


----------



## drunky-monkey (7. Mai 2005)

wieviel willst du für den ramen und die gabel


----------



## [email protected] (7. Mai 2005)

eyo ic kann loeider erst in enau 7taen saen ob alles klar ehht


----------



## Flatpro (7. Mai 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> eyo ic kann loeider erst in enau 7taen saen ob alles klar ehht


bsoffen oda wat?


----------



## s1c (7. Mai 2005)

will immer noch mein preis für die pedalen o0


mach ma ne liste oder so


----------



## Der ScHweDe (8. Mai 2005)

Also, sieht wohl nicht danach aus , als ob ich das RAd komplett verkauft bekomme.

was jedoch fest steht ist, die Pedalen behalte ich    

und das schon länger, da andere kaputt


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> bsoffen oda wat?




kann sein


----------



## Flatpro (8. Mai 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> kann sein


gut so


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2005)

Der ScHweDe schrieb:
			
		

> t



in welcem zustand is denn die kurbel ?
wurde die hart belastet?
ich will die echt haben weiss aber erst am we wie flüssig ich bin .

aber wie gesagt 100 für kurbel und vorbau


----------



## Mösen (11. Mai 2005)

würde das rad komplett nehemen so wie es da steht!!!! falls es noch ganz da steht!

schreib mir mal ne pm was du dir an preis vorgestellt hast

wenn teile fehlen auch net schlimm schreib trozdem mal und zähle halt mir auf was alles fehlt! 

mfg michael!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der ScHweDe (2. Juni 2005)

Moin,
Bike wird zerlegt.
Wer was haben will , soll sich melden.


----------



## [YoSHi] (4. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
wie lang ist der Rahmen und was kann man da für ne Übersetzung dran fahren?
MfG,
Joscha


----------

